# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cannot pm for a few days now!!!!!!!!

## Opasan_Bosanac

hey all of the sudden as of last week i have not been getting n e replys on my private messages, not sure wat is going on????????????????????

----------


## Opasan_Bosanac

can sum1 plz help me this is ****in pissing me off

----------


## PT

i dont understand what your saying. please explain the problem and be more specific

----------


## Opasan_Bosanac

as of last week i havent been getting any replies all of the sudden, therefore i am guessing i havent been able to send a message in order to get a reply...... r u able to send me a message and ill reply to it and let me know if you recieve it??

----------


## D7M

are the messages you sent in your "sent items"?

----------


## Opasan_Bosanac

yeah they r

----------


## D7M

^I sent you one as a test. 

and just got your reply. 

it works.

----------


## Noles12

Maybe whoever you are PMing hasn't had a chance to respond or doesnt feel like it

----------

